# Preis-Leistungsoptimierter Koiteich was ist möglich....



## francis89 (10. Jan. 2016)

Hallo an Alle,

Bin schon eine Weile hier im Forum, in letzter Zeit leider wenig Zeit wegen Hausbau nun ist es soweit feritg bis auf ein paar Dinge an der Außenanlage, dazu zählt auch der Teich

Nun zu meinem Anliegen, da wir leider nicht zu denen gehören die zuviel Geld haben, aber nicht auf einen Teich verzichten wollen muss er soviel wie möglich ausgestattet sein aber definitiv kein High End sein bzw. gerne high End zum Schnäppchenpreis

Filteranlage würde ich soviel wie geht selbst bauen , nur bin ich mir zur Art unsicher gepumpt, halbschwerkraft oder schwerkraft ;/ ich hatte am alten Teich ein Spaltsieb uvc mehr kammer Filter mit japanmatten und ne 300l regenhelxtonne gepumpt und war mit dem Arbeitsaufwand und dem Wasser/Werten zufrieden, nur leider mit der große des Teiches nicht nun soll der neue Teich größer" und Koi geeigneter sein.

Filteranlage;
Spaltsieb, Mehrkammerfilter, mit Helx Tonnen, Uvc, Pumpe/n mit ca. 20TL /Stunde(gern auch per Luftheber) ???, Highblow

2xBA , 1xSkimmer die jeweils mit Absperrung ( zur Reglung ) einen Pumpenschacht leiten und von da aus zum Filter.
2 Einlasse zum Teich einen für Wintermodus unterwasser zur gleichzeiten Strömung(kreisströmung) im Teich.
Und einer zum Wasserfall mit Findlinge.
Teichbecken soll mit Schalsteine gemauert werden! und dann mit Folie (welche?) faltenfrei verlegt bzw. geklebt/geschweißt werden.
Bepflanzt sollen die Flachzonen werden mit Seerosen usw im Tiefbereich soll später mal eine Pflanzeninsel schwimmen  Rand wird wie der Wasserfall" mit Findlinge gestaltet werden und ringsherum mit bonsai und im Japanischem Still ( wie unserer Vorgarten) gebaut werden immer nach und nach wie Geld da ist also dieses Projekt muss nicht in einem Jahr abgeschlossen werden ich habe Zeit bin ja erst 26 Jahre 
Aber eine gute Vorbereitung ist das A u. O.und wenn dann richtig aber immer verhältnismäßig zum Preis zur Zweckmäßigkeit!

Was mein Ihr bzw. hat jemand so einen ähnlichen Teich bei sich schon gebaut und kann mir vielleicht eine grobe Richtung zum Preis und auch Verbesserung und auch Anregungen zum Koibecken und Filteranlage geben ?!
Ich hoffe man sieht hier durch ich wollte mich eigentlich kurz halten, die Teichgröße soll so bleiben wegen der Versieglung des Grundstückes welche auch schon ohne Teich erreicht ist zumal umso großer der Teich umso größer die Kosten sowohl herstellung als auch unterhaltung! 

Ich freu mich über Eure Meinungen und Anregungen 
Liebe Gruße und Danke, Francis


----------



## Teich4You (10. Jan. 2016)

So wie ich bin werfe ich mal eine Zahl in den Raum. 5.000,- EUR. Das ist für mich ein Wert um den man sich bewegt wenn man einen Koiteich mit 15-20m³, Schalsteinen und moderater Filterung baut. Ich plane selber seit geraumer Zeit und lande immer wieder in diesem Bereich, egal welche Variante man wählt. Alles bezogen auf Neuwert des Materials. Gebrauchtkauf und diverse Hilfe bei einigen Dingen kann den Preis drücken. 

Aber erst mal Gratulation. Schöne Hütte habt ihr euch da hingezimmert.

Lies dir mal meinen Thread durch, da wurde schon so einiges auseinander genommen und an Ideen in den Raum geschmissen. Vielleicht hilft es dir weiter. Den Link findest du in meiner Signatur.


----------



## mitch (10. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Francis,



francis89 schrieb:


> 2xBA , 1xSkimmer die jeweils mit Absperrung ( zur Reglung ) einen Pumpenschacht leiten und von da aus zum Filter.
> 2 Einlasse zum Teich einen für Wintermodus unterwasser zur gleichzeiten Strömung(kreisströmung) im Teich.



bitte plane immer einen Rücklauf mehr zum Teich als Zuläufe zum Filter ein, dann hälst du dir alle Optionen offen (LH / Pumpe).Ein Filterkeller neben dem Teich hat so seine Vorteile.


----------



## francis89 (10. Jan. 2016)

hi, Danke, ja es war alles eine anstrengende Zeit (vollzeit arbeiten aufm Bau und im Anschluß jeden Tag bis nachts u. WE komplett am Haus gebaut gut ein Jahr lang!) habe vieles selbergemacht bzw. an jedem ausser Elektroinstalltion mitgewirkt bzw. es komplett selber gemacht(gas-wasserinst.Maler, Fußböden, soweitige Außenanlage)beim Mauern mitgeholfen usw. deshalb haben wir unterm strich gute 30 t€ gespart nur an Handwerkerleistungen trotz hochwertigerer Ausstattung , ich würde es immer wieder so machen!  
Mehr Geld kann man nicht sparen aber trotzdem an der Ausstattung und qualität nicht gespart, nun soll das komplett so weiter geführt werden,ich bin der Auffassung dass man auch mit verhältnissmäßig wenig" Geld, Großes" schaffen kann.


----------



## Teich4You (10. Jan. 2016)

Ja geht irgendwie alles bis zu einem gewissen Rahmen. Aber ganz ehrlich, ich hätte glaube ich die 30TEUR in die Hand genommen und dafür 1 JAhr entspannter gelebt.
Um es Koi-gerecht zu machen und das es optisch auch keine Deponie wird halte ich 5TEUR aber schon für die Untergrenze. Gerade eine vernünftige Rand- und Gartengestaltung mit Gartenbonsai kostet nochmal ein paar Groschen.


----------



## francis89 (10. Jan. 2016)

die Gestalltung soll nicht in der Kalkulation mit reinkommen dass lassen wir mal außen vor , nen guter bzw. etwas größerer Bonsai kostet schon 1000€  
wie gesagt das ergibt sich nach und nach ich will ja schließlich noch nen bissel was zutun haben im Garten und nen kleinen Teich hatte ich auch schon Siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mein-kleiner-aber-feiner-teich.35869/

Der Aushub soll auch per hand bzw. inkl. Entsorgung der Erde in eigenregie erfolgen (Erde kommt bei meiner Oma auf den Acker genauso wird in eigenregie gemauert und verrohrt, nur Folie soll aufgrund der Garantie von Fachmann geschweißt und verlegt werden .


----------



## Zacky (10. Jan. 2016)

Ich habe ähnlich gebaut, evtl. etwas mehr Volumen, aber technisch betrachtet anfangs etwa gleich. Ich bin mit dem Grundbedarf sicher an die 7,5tsd ran gekommen. Die vielen Kleinteile - wie Flansche, Schieber, Kugelhähne, Rohrleitungen ggf. auch Druck-PVC, Kleber, Dichtung und so weiter sind nicht unerheblich. Schalsteine & Beton kosten schon gut, Folie etwa 20,- bis 25,-€/qm (bei fachgerechter faltenfreier Verlegung).


----------



## Teich4You (10. Jan. 2016)

Da muss ich Zacky recht geben. Wenn meine Filterplanung irgendwann mal stehen sollte, weiß ich erst wie viele Kleinteile ich wirklich brauche. Und man wundert sich das die auch gut ins Budget gehen können. Ein Betrag von 5.000-7.500 EUR halte ich jedoch für sehr realistisch um am Ende einen schönen und funktionierenden Teich zu haben.


----------



## francis89 (10. Jan. 2016)

Zacky dann sag doch mal ne summe bzw. ne Aufschlüsselung deiner Kosten!?
Zum Besatz wollte ich noch sagen dass es nicht mehr wie 8- 10 Koi tosai und die will ich dann aufwachsen sehen.


----------



## Teich4You (10. Jan. 2016)

Das mit der Kostenaufschlüsselung habe ich auch schon mal probiert. Gab bisher keiner freiwillig raus.


----------



## Zacky (10. Jan. 2016)

3250,- € Folie, Vlies, Verlegen, Liefern
1250,- € Betonsteine, Betonestrich, Stahl
350,- €   Armierungsgewebe und Putz (Betonwände, Ecken, Kanten, Kurven geglättet)
2500,- € Zubehör - Technik (da war noch nicht an TF oder so gedacht worden - es gab eine einfache Siebpatrone 200 µm)
300,- €   Pflanzen und Co

~ nicht abschließend, da ich irgendwann aufgehört habe aufzuschreiben ~ 

später kam noch die Filterabdeckung aus Holz, die Verblendung & Abdeckung mit Granitstein Teichmauer dazu 
und immer wieder noch das eine oder andere Teil zum upgraden...

ach ja - und dann natürlich Fische


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Jan. 2016)

Ich  bin der Meinung einen Kostenplan sollte man sich selbst erstellen.

Man weiß selbst am besten was und wie viel man braucht. Preise kann man überall einsehen und vergleichen. Fremdleistungen sollte man natürlich bei dem jeweiligen Handwerker erfragen. Zusätzlich würde ich noch eine Reserve von ca, 15% in die Kostenkalkulation aufnehmen.

PS. Diesmal war @Zacky schneller als ich.


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

Hi Francis,

Kosten für neu:
Spaltsieb ca. 900 Euro
Mehrkammerfilter ca. 1000 Euro
Pumpe vernünftig für 20.000l tatsächlichen Durchsatz 500 Euro
Helix 200l, ca. 100 Euro
Kleinteile, ca. 300 Euro
Rohre, ca. 200 Euro
Folie geht nach qm
Tauch-UVC, ca. 300 Euro
Belüfterpumpen HighBlow ca. 200-300 Euro

usw

viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Patrick K (10. Jan. 2016)

Hallo 

sicher kann man einiges im Selbstbau sparen , bei der Technik spart man leider oft an der falschen Stelle , falls ich mal unverhoft  zu Geld komme sieht mein Teichbecken zumindest von innen so aus....
https://www.google.de/search?q=güll...1J_KAhXBVSwKHcWJCiIQ_AUIBygB&biw=1014&bih=456

Optimaler kann man ein Fischbecken kaum bauen 

salve Patrick


----------



## francis89 (10. Jan. 2016)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> sicher kann man einiges im Selbstbau sparen , bei der Technik spart man leider oft an der falschen Stelle , falls ich mal unverhoft  zu Geld komme sieht mein Teichbecken zumindest von innen so aus....
> https://www.google.de/search?q=güllesilo&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi604Li1J_KAhXBVSwKHcWJCiIQ_AUIBygB&biw=1014&bih=456
> ...



nen Koi Dome  ich steh eher auf jene Teiche (BILDER VON GOOGLE)

Anmerkung Mod Zacky: Bilder wegen Copyright nach Rücksprache mit TE gelöscht.


----------



## Patrick K (10. Jan. 2016)

Hallo
Aussenrum kannst du das aussehen lassen wie es dir gefällt ,aber innen sollte das Becken Kreisrund sein.
Suche dir mal die Teichbilder von Karsten raus     https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/members/karsten.455/ 
Da siehst du auch nicht was das Becken für eine Form hat

salve Patrick


----------



## francis89 (10. Jan. 2016)

hi patrick kann da kein Runden Teich bei seinen Bilder sehen, aber ich weis dass es bei einen so einem Runden Becken die optimale Kreisströmung und somit den Dreck am effektivsten aus dem Becken holen lässt ( Vortex ) optik ist trotzdem nicht so meins und im Grunde ist mein Entwurf ja auch mehr oder weniger wie eine Elipse geplant und der Boden soll gefälle zu den BA haben !


----------



## Teich4You (13. Jan. 2016)

Ich habe neulich einen Bericht gelesen, der besagt, dass Böden schräg zum Bodenablauf keinen Vorteil bringen sollen. Die Begründung liegt darin, dass der Algenrasen abbremst und die Schrägen dazu führen, dass der Teichboden im Verhältnis zu einer waagerechten Fläche sogar größer wäre. 
Dies gilt wohl bei komplett hochgemauerten Teichen. Teiche mit schräg verlaufenden Wänden, haben ja automatisch ein Gefälle Richtung BA.


----------



## tosa (13. Jan. 2016)

dazu die Quelle:

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=21414&start=90


----------



## Zacky (13. Jan. 2016)

In Ergänzung dazu - Habe die gleichen Berichte in einem benachbarten Forum gelesen und auch die Hinweise eines großen Koi-Händlers dazu
...und...

es wurde hier auch gesagt, dass die Schrägen kontraproduktiv wären, da die Fische sich auf den Schrägen nicht ablegen könnten, wenn sie denn Bedarf haben. Soll heißen, insbesondere in der Winterruhe legen sich die Fische ja sehr gerne am Boden ab und ruhen dort. Ist der Boden schräg, rutschen sie ab und die Schutzschicht des Körpers (im Brust- & Bauchbereich) könnte Schaden nehmen, wodurch es __ Parasiten einfacher hätten, die Fische zu attackieren. Das sind gute & nachvollziehbare Argumente...aber...ob evtl. ausgelagerte Flachzonen (ich sage mal mit 1 m Tiefe z.Bsp.) dahingehend Abhilfe schaffen könnten, wurde nicht beantwortet. Auch nicht, ob sich die Fische dann nicht im geraden Bodenbereich rings um die Bodenabläufe ablegen könnten bzw. würden, sofern diese Bereiche eine ausreichende Fläche bieten und die BA ggf. im Winter reduziert oder geschlossen werden.

Aus meiner Theorie heraus kann ich mit dem Argument der größen Fläche und dem Algenrasen auf der Schräge nichts anfangen, denn der Algenrasen ist auf der ebenen Fläche ja kaum anders. Aber auch ich hätte das Prinzip des Vortex bei guter Kreisströmung im Sinn gehabt. Nichts genaues weiß ich jedoch...aber es gibt doch sehr viele Teiche die ausschließlich in Tricher- oder Kraterform ausgehoben wurden.

Vielleicht gibt es ja hier im Forum noch User, die einen schrägen oder tricherförmigen Teichboden schon haben und können mal bitte über ihre Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen berichten. Würde mich brennend interessieren, da ich ja auch beim aktuellen Umbau auf einen teil-schrägen Boden setzen wollte. Das die Schräge recht steil sein müsste, steht außer Frage, aber wie viel Grad es letztendlich sein müssten, kam auch nicht so ganz abschließend raus.

Also wäre cool, wenn sich hier nochmal Jemand melden könnte.


----------



## tosa (13. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Zacky,

danke für dein überaus umfassendes Statement.

Ich habe die Quelle nur eingefügt um den Hintergrund damit darzustellen, es ist keine Provokation!

Ich selber habe ja eine ähnliche Konstellation.

Die Teichwände sind schräg (nicht nachgemessen, aber ich denke mal so ca. 45%). Der Dreck sammelt sich insbesondere im Winter (Fische sind inaktiver) insbesondere auch an den Teichrändern ab, von daher bringt es wirklich nichts den Boden anzuschrägen. Die Ablagerungen am Boden werden durch die BA ganz gut entsorgt. Meine Filteranlage läuft immer noch zu 100%.

Das ablegen und ruhen der Fische findet bevorzugt in einem strömungsungünstigen Bereich statt, der BA stört sie dabei weniger. Fakt ist, die Koi liegen wirklich satt auf dem Boden auf, ich könnte mir schon vorstellen das sie durch die Bodenschräge mehr Energie aufbringen müssen als notwendig, das würde neben den Verletzungen der Schleimhaut (welche ja aufgrund des Immunsystems erst bei 12 Grad wieder beginnt), auch zu einem Verbrauch von lebensnotwendiger Energie sorgen, welche ja durch die reduzierte Fütterung, bzw. auch der nicht ausgewogenen Nutzung der Inhaltsstoffe im Futter spätestens im Frühjahr zu einem EMS (Energie-Mangel-Syndrom) und somit zu einem Verlust des Koi führen kann. Abgesehen davon würde ich sogar noch weiter hinsichtlich einer Bauchwassersucht tendieren, welche u.a. auch dabei eine Rolle spielen würde.

Also somit sehe ich bei dem abgeschrägten Boden derzeit eher Nachteile.

Betreffend der höhergelegten Ruhezone (1m) denke ich und habe es beobachtet, das diese nicht angenommen wird, da tiefer einfach mehr Wärme durch die Wasserschichtung vorhanden ist. (Beobachtung vor dem Umbau).

Davon ab, sehe ich diese Zone im Sommer teilweise sehr positiv da hier dann Bereiche sind die durch die ersten Sonnenstrahlen wärmer sind, aber auch Nachteile mit verbunden sind, z.b. __ Reiher, Katzen, Waschbären die sich versuchen in dieser Zone einen "Snack" zu gönnen. Also mein dafürhalten wäre, wenn diese Zone, dann ausreichend tief damit diese Gefahr nicht besteht.


----------



## mitch (13. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,

bei mir ist der Boden halb & halb  

1. Hälfte: Tiefe 100 cm runter auf 160cm, schräg  ca. 2,5 x 2,0 m
2 .Hälfte: Tiefe 160cm, flach ca. 2,5 x 2,5 m


----------



## Zacky (13. Jan. 2016)

Hi Torsten.

Ich wollte es auch nur nochmal zusammenfassend ein wenig aufgliedern, da diese Informationen evtl. schon interessant sein könnten und nicht Jeder liest / schreibt in anderen Foren mit. 

Das sich die Fische in einem "strömungsungünstigen Bereich" wiederum ablegen, erklärt sich zwar von selbst, widerspricht aber eigentlich der stets angepriesenen idealen Strömungsverhalten in einem Teich, damit sich keine "nicht durchströmten Gammelecken" bilden. Ist schon wieder schwer, dass unter einem Hut zu bringen. Einerseits soll der Gammel schnell raus - was nunmal nur mit sehr gutem Strömungsverhalten geht , anderseits sollen die Fische einen nicht durchströmten Ruhebereich haben, der vorzugsweise auch noch am Teichgrund liegt.

Mir stößt halt immer auf, dass ein Bodenablauf keine all zu große Reichweite hat, was tatsächlich dafür Sorge trägt, dass der Schmutz ausgetragen und am Teichboden angesaugt wird. Je nach Fläche muss ich dann wieder mehr Bodenabläufe einbauen, einen höheren Gesamtflow fahren, mehr Energie muss aufgebracht werden.

Ach menno, ich bin Hin & Her gerissen. 

Hi Mitch.

Auch ein schöner Ansatz, dass Du den Teich gleich unterteilst und es mit einer Schräge ins Detail bringst.


----------



## tosa (13. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Zacky,



Zacky schrieb:


> Das sich die Fische in einem "strömungsungünstigen Bereich" wiederum ablegen, erklärt sich zwar von selbst, widerspricht aber eigentlich der stets angepriesenen idealen Strömungsverhalten in einem Teich, damit sich keine "nicht durchströmten Gammelecken" bilden. Ist schon wieder schwer, dass unter einem Hut zu bringen. Einerseits soll der Gammel schnell raus - was nunmal nur mit sehr gutem Strömungsverhalten geht , anderseits sollen die Fische einen nicht durchströmten Ruhebereich haben, der vorzugsweise auch noch am Teichgrund liegt.



da habe ich mich wahrscheinlich schlecht ausgedrückt. D.h. nicht, das an ihrer Ruhezone keine Strömung ist, nur sie scheint dort weniger als im restlichen Bereich zu sein, bzw. ihnen an der Stelle besser zu gefallen. Ob dort gar keine Strömung ist, ich bezweifel es, zumindest wenn ich mir im Sommer den Bodengrund dort ansehe ist der dort verhältnismäßig sauber. Gerne würde ich dir hierzu eine bessere Antwort geben, geht aber nicht, da die Fische nur japanischen Slang sprechen und kein deutsch



Zacky schrieb:


> Mir stößt halt immer auf, dass ein Bodenablauf keine all zu große Reichweite hat, was tatsächlich dafür Sorge trägt, dass der Schmutz ausgetragen und am Teichboden angesaugt wird. Je nach Fläche muss ich dann wieder mehr Bodenabläufe einbauen, einen höheren Gesamtflow fahren, mehr Energie muss aufgebracht werden.



Richtig, die Reichweite um den BA beträgt +/- 0,5-0,7m, je nach Sog. Dazu kommt aber noch das die Fische mit ihren Schwimmbewegungen den Dreck immer wieder aufwirbeln, beim gründeln aufwirbeln, dieser durch den Sog kontinuierlich nach und nach erfasst wird und dann im BA verschwindet. Das ist im Winter anders, wenn sie ruhiger sind. Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch das z.b. im Winter meine Teichwände immer etwas Dreck drauf liegen haben. Der liegt da nicht wochenlang, aber kann schon mal 1/2 - 1 Tag sein. Das liegt ganz klar an der wenigen Bewegung.

Die Sogwirkung erhöhen kannst du kurzfristig durch das abschiebern von einzelnen Leitungen (BA/Skimmer), d.h., das ich bei mir alle Leitungen dicht mach und nur eine auf lasse, spülen dann den Filter damit dieser mehr Sog aufbaut. Und das mache ich reihum mit allen Leitungen. Wenn man das dann direkt danach ein 2. und 3. mal macht kommt auch der Dreck raus der etwas weiter vom BA liegt.

Ich persönlich habe für mich festgelegt im Winter ca. 1x alle 14 Tage rückzuspülen, im Sommer hängt es von der Wassertemperatur ab, aber mindestens 1x wöchentlich. Der Aufwand ist wenige Minuten und ich habe ein ruhiges Gewissen.

Du hast das ja bei mir mit den Standrohren gesehen, das geht dann reihum.

Ich hoffe dir und anderen hiermit etwas mehr Klarheit damit vermittelt zu haben....


----------



## Zacky (13. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> da die Fische nur japanischen Slang sprechen


Wie jetzt? ...und Du kannst kein Japanesisch!?  ...bin ich jetzt aber enttäuscht... 



tosa schrieb:


> Dazu kommt aber noch das die Fische mit ihren Schwimmbewegungen den Dreck immer wieder aufwirbeln, beim gründeln aufwirbeln, dieser durch den Sog kontinuierlich nach und nach erfasst wird und dann im BA verschwindet.


Das ist mir so auch bekannt, konnte es bei mir aber so noch nicht beobachten. Von daher stehe der Sache eher etwas skeptisch gegenüber und wer mich dann kennt, weiß das ich eher erst einmal skeptisch bin, aber dann......kein Problem.

Wenn ich jetzt diese Aussage/Meinung mal wieder in Zusammenhang mit dem schrägen Boden bringen darf, mit dem Hintergrund der allgemeinen Grundaussage, dass sich auf der Schräge evtl. mehr Schmutz absetzen würde, da es eine größere Fläche bietet, wäre es hier doch aber genau so zu interpretieren, dass die Fische den Schmutz aufwirbeln und der auf Grund Masse x Beschleunigung durch Sog und Co, doch auch wieder, wenn nicht so gar besser abtransportiert wird. Oder!? ...............



tosa schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dir und anderen hiermit etwas mehr Klarheit damit vermittelt zu haben....


Auf jeden Fall. Jede Erfahrung und Meinung ist hilfreich. 


Was hier außer Frage steht, ist wirklich der Hintergrund mit dem Ablegen und der daraus resultierenden Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es zu Hautirritationen und möglichen Entzündungen kommen kann. Das muss man auf jeden Fall beachten bzw. beobachten.


----------



## tosa (13. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt diese Aussage/Meinung mal wieder in Zusammenhang mit dem schrägen Boden bringen darf, mit dem Hintergrund der allgemeinen Grundaussage, dass sich auf der Schräge evtl. mehr Schmutz absetzen würde, da es eine größere Fläche bietet, wäre es hier doch aber genau so zu interpretieren, dass die Fische den Schmutz aufwirbeln und der auf Grund Masse x Beschleunigung durch Sog und Co, doch auch wieder, wenn nicht so gar besser abtransportiert wird. Oder!? ...............



jein, der bodenablauf wirkt vom sog nur zu den Seiten, nicht nach oben. ich denke mal da ist der fuchs begraben....

unter umständen müßte man mal drüber nachdenken bei dieser Konstellation die Bodenablaufdeckel anders zu gestalten, sprich das der Sog evtl. auch nach schräg oben wirken würde.



Zacky schrieb:


> Was hier außer Frage steht, ist wirklich der Hintergrund mit dem Ablegen und der daraus resultierenden Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es zu Hautirritationen und möglichen Entzündungen kommen kann. Das muss man auf jeden Fall beachten bzw. beobachten.



und da man ja den Teichboden nicht zu jeder Jahreszeit verändern kann wie man ihn braucht, ist denke ich mal so der gerade Boden vorzuziehen.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> ...und...
> 
> es wurde hier auch gesagt, dass die Schrägen kontraproduktiv wären, da die Fische sich auf den Schrägen nicht ablegen könnten, wenn sie denn Bedarf haben. Soll heißen, insbesondere in der Winterruhe legen sich die Fische ja sehr gerne am Boden ab und ruhen dort. Ist der Boden schräg, rutschen sie ab und die Schutzschicht des Körpers (im Brust- & Bauchbereich) könnte Schaden nehmen, wodurch es __ Parasiten einfacher hätten, die Fische zu attackieren. Das sind gute & nachvollziehbare Argumente...


Das ist echt an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Ich habe schon viele Fische schlafen gesehen. Da liegt keiner platt auf dem Boden wie ein Dackel. Jeder der sich einen ruhenden Fisch im Aquarium angesehen hat weiß das. Fische haben eine Schwimmblase und die schweben maximal mit den Flossen den Boden berührend über dem Grund oder graben sich ein.

Auf Bauch und Brust rutschen die bestimmt nicht über den Grund. Da hat sich aber einer was an den Haaren bei interpretiert.

Das ein im Winter betriebener Bodenablauf die Fische ansaugt und aufweckt kann ich mir schon eher vorstellen, wenn die Koi im Wasser schweben. Egal ob schräger oder grader Boden. Die Wasserströmung könnte sie immer in Richtung der Abläufe ziehen.


----------



## tosa (13. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Das ist echt an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Ich habe schon viele Fische schlafen gesehen. Da liegt keiner platt auf dem Boden wie ein Dackel. Jeder der sich einen ruhenden Fisch im Aquarium angesehen hat weiß das. Fische haben eine Schwimmblase und die schweben maximal mit den Flossen den Boden berührend über dem Grund oder graben sich ein.



genau so meinten wir es, aber darfst gerne vorbeikommen und die mm bis zum Bauch messen, habe es heute gerade erst wieder gesehen. 
Aber ein Aquarium mit seinen durchgehenden Temperaturen solltest du nicht mit einem runtergekühlten Teich gleichsetzen, da sind leider himmelweite Unterschiede zwischen!


----------



## Zacky (13. Jan. 2016)

Nicht das es zu Mißverständnissen kommt - ich bin nur der Übermittler der Info's!


----------



## mitch (14. Jan. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> bei mir ist der Boden halb & halb



ich versuch es mal zu beobachten wie und wo sich die Fische hinlegen


----------



## troll20 (14. Jan. 2016)

Also wenn ich da Koi wäre, würd ich mich bestimmt auf den Deckel vom BA legen.


----------



## francis89 (14. Jan. 2016)

warum ?


----------



## troll20 (14. Jan. 2016)

weniger Strömung, meine Ausscheidungen werden gleich weg gespült, trotzdem Boden nah ("wärmer") und ich kann nicht irgend einen Abhang runter rutschen 
leider bin ich zu groß für einen BA - Deckel und das Wasser ist mir generell zu kalt 
ich brauch Sonne und wärme


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Nicht das es zu Mißverständnissen kommt - ich bin nur der Übermittler der Info's!


Schon klar.


----------



## Teich4You (18. Jan. 2016)

Und bist du mit der Planung schon weiter @francis89 ?


----------



## Teich4You (22. Mai 2017)

Zweiter Versuch:
Und bist du mit der Planung schon weiter @francis89 ?


----------



## DbSam (22. Mai 2017)

Du gräbst wieder Leute aus:

 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (22. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht bekommt er ja ne Mail dadurch, dass einer in sein Thema schreibt und es animiert ihn, weiter zu berichten.


----------



## dizzzi (8. Juni 2020)

Eine Frage an die Experten: warum ruhen die Goldfische in der Mittagspause/Sonne und die Koi eher weniger?
Da kann man fast die Uhr nach stellen. 12:00 Uhr und Siesta ist angesagt.

Vielleicht ist er hier einer der sich mit dem so einem Verhalten von Fischen im Gartenteich auskennt.

lg us Kölle


----------



## samorai (8. Juni 2020)

Hallo Dizzzi!
Ich sehe mich hier nicht als Experte, versuche es trotzdem mal. 
Ich denke je nach Fischart gibt es andere Aktiv Zeiten und demnach auch andere Ruhe Zeiten. 
Im MKB wurde so etwas mal kurz angesprochen. 
Demnach haben zB. Koi morgens um 3.00 Uhr eine recht aktive Phase. 
Zum __ Goldfisch hingegen gibt es bestimmt nicht so viele Untersuchungen / Messungen oder Analysen. 
Aber vielleicht gibt es noch ne bessere Lösung.


----------

